# Diana RWS 34 Meisterschutze Pro Compact Ballistics Test



## gaines

*The following test were performed using 5" targets at 30 yards by an amateur marksman. *
*Summary: * Out of the five types of pellets included in The Ultimate Airgun Pellet Assortment (2135900), the Meisterkugeln, Superdome and Hobby gave admirable results. I plan a follow-up test to confirm the results, but at this point I'm staying away from the Superpoint and Super-H-Point pellets.









*8.2 grain wadcutter* - _"the benchmark for target accuracy around the airgunning world"_
After this test I adjusted the scope two clicks (.5"@100yds) left, meaning the Meisterkugeln shots should have been slightly more centered putting the adjusted score on par with the next two tests.









*8.3 grain bulldog* - _"a roundhead pellet ideal for silhouettes, field targets and general shooting"_
This is great grouping, but all but one came in high leading me to believe this pellet might give a higher velocity and fall of less during flight. I plan on more tests of the Superdome after zeroing in the scope for a higher trajectory and expect a better adjusted score.









*7.0 grain wadcutter with ribbed skirt* - _"light and fast for medium-range target shooting"_
The Hobby pellets gave great grouping and the highest unadjusted score of all the RWS pellets.









*8.2 grain pointed* - _"light weight, high velocity and amazing penetration for field use"_
Superpoints were the most sporadic and I don't plan on using them except for maybe one more test to confirm these results.









*6.9 grain hollowpoint* - _"exceptional accuracy in a high-expansion field pellet"_
While not as bad as Superpoints, the Super-H-Point pellets were too unreliable for me to trust from this test.


----------



## spentwings

Interesting and welcome to the AR Forum!


----------



## gaines

spentwings said:


> Interesting and welcome to the AR Forum!


Thanks! Figured I'd stop leeching and contribute.


----------



## dsm16428

At least the holes in the paper are round.


----------



## dsm16428

Here's a 10 shot, 30 yard group from my CDT tuned Big Cat at 3o yards in NO WIND with the Gamo Ultra Mag 10.1 gr. domed pellets. The two fliers could have been anything.


----------

